# So it begins...



## Gringo (10/1/19)

First up is going to be Suckerpunch ..

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/1/19)

You should have ordered a few of their CB concentrates, at 10bob its cheap to get a few and play around.
Hope you got the cheaper R99 scale, the R110 goes to 500g but only 0,1g not 0,01g.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/19)

All the best @Gringo !
Looking forward to hearing what you mix up!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo (10/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You should have ordered a few of their CB concentrates, at 10bob its cheap to get a few and play around.
> Hope you got the cheaper R99 scale, the R110 goes to 500g but only 0,1g not 0,01g.


Thanks bud... will do and yes got the 0.00

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gringo (10/1/19)

My first 3 mix.. sucker punch, snake oil and guava cream.
Now the wait is going to kill me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (10/1/19)

You can do the CAP sweet guava solo as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

Plain VG is also lekka

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

@Gringo what profiles are you going for?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo (10/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @Gringo what profiles are you going for?


70 vg 30 pg .... hope its ok ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo (10/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Plain VG is also lekka


It tastes damn good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/1/19)

I know its difficult but leave them at least a week, even if they say snv or 2 day steep. I have been disgusted by a few and after a week or two I try them again and then they good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nitro (10/1/19)

Good luck to you on your mixing. Was a bit daunting to me though, I went the one shot route to begin with.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

Gringo said:


> 70 vg 30 pg .... hope its ok ?


That's a good ratio.
Im asking Flavour profiles bro!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (11/1/19)

Welcome to the hole @Gringo , the waiting is the hardest part. Once you get into the flavour profiles you prefer it will become easier as you will have enough mixed to keep you going while the new stuff steeps.

Then the race begins to vape everything that you actually mixed. I last mixed end of November beginning of December and still got plenty to keep me going.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo (11/1/19)

Resistance said:


> That's a good ratio.
> Im asking Flavour profiles bro!


Mostly fruity bud... with some cream. Think fruity is the easiest to learn on ?
I also got a bit of koolada as a like the cool taste, but not menthol or mint.
Just not sure when and if i can use it, if it is not part of a recipe..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (11/1/19)

Gringo said:


> Mostly fruity bud... with some cream. Think fruity is the easiest to learn on ?
> I also got a bit of koolada as a like the cool taste, but not menthol or mint.
> Just not sure when and if i can use it, if it is not part of a recipe..


Many do not like Koolada - they either get a reaction from it or it imparts a cardboard taste. That said, you can add it to any recipe that can do with a bit of cool. Start at 0.5%, but do not go higher than 1.0% is the general rule. A better option would be WS-23 - more neutral, much more cool at the same percentage.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (11/1/19)

Gringo said:


> Mostly fruity bud... with some cream. Think fruity is the easiest to learn on ?
> I also got a bit of koolada as a like the cool taste, but not menthol or mint.
> Just not sure when and if i can use it, if it is not part of a recipe..


WS23 is a much better option than Koolada in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/19)

@Gringo - whatever coolants you add, try it first on a small batch to see if you like it - instead of adding it to all your juices in your mixes.

it can always be added in to the others later if you like it

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/19)

Gringo said:


> Mostly fruity bud... with some cream. Think fruity is the easiest to learn on ?
> I also got a bit of koolada as a like the cool taste, but not menthol or mint.
> Just not sure when and if i can use it, if it is not part of a recipe..


Cream adds good flavour and changes the profile but the steep is longer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (12/1/19)

@Gringo did it go well?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo (12/1/19)

It went very well thanks... not that difficult. ( the finger taste test seem to be good ) Well i must first test and taste before i can make that statement,so will let you know in a weeks time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/1/19)

Gringo said:


> It went very well thanks... not that difficult. ( the finger taste test seem to be good ) Well i must first test and taste before i can make that statement,so will let you know in a weeks time.



Good to hear bro! Keep us posted

Reactions: Like 4


----------

